#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  LINK-IP R$4,00 Para provedores com conexão via BI-LATERAL

## djjeantechno

Temos link Ip para seu provedor, nossa borda é composto pelo melhor roteador ne40 m2-k

Faça um teste de 7 dias solicite uma vlan no IX ASN264863


11(9-6726-2950)

A Newireless é uma empresa séria que se compromete com a qualidade para seus clientes, com Back-Bone inteiro Huawei para entregar com eficiência o link dedicado para seu provedor.
O Link Dedicado é um serviço de internet que tem a garantia de banda, ou seja, entrega 100% da velocidade de download e upload contratada. A Internet Dedicada é normalmente usada por empresas, justamente pelas características que esse serviço oferece, como a estabilidade de conexão, IP Fixo e muitas outras.
Contratar a Internet Dedicada é o primeiro passo para melhorar a internet da sua empresa. Não dá para ser produtivo com uma conexão que cai e oscila o tempo todo. Com esse serviço você tem a garantia e toda a estabilidade que o seu negócio precisa para ter alto rendimento.
Sempre fica a questão de quanto custa um Link Dedicado, se é mais vantajoso ter uma banda larga com muitos Mega ou um Link inteiramente Dedicado à sua operação. É verdade que o preço do link dedicado para ter uma internet dedicada é maior que as demais internet do mercado, porém os serviços se diferem muito e não é só no preço. As duas são transmitidas pela tecnologia de fibra ótica - rede de transmissão de dados, mas internet residenciais entregam cerca de 30% da velocidade contratada, porque ela é compartilhada com outros usuários, causando quedas, oscilações e lentidão.
Diferentemente da Internet Dedicada, que tem o link só pra você, entregando o que tem no próprio nome. Naturalmente, por não ter que compartilhar, a velocidade será maior e todas as características negativas das outras internets não estarão presentes na sua conexão de internet dedicada. Outro fator que é fundamental para que sua Internet Dedicada desempenhe corretamente, é que sua empresa tenha uma boa infraestrutura de rede. O investimento em um firewall local para controle do tráfego dos seus funcionários é uma medida que deve ser levada em consideração.
Para assinar, primeiro descubra qual a necessidade de velocidade/Mbps da sua empresa

----------

